# Can't stand it no mo!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been off since Tuesday and ain't fished outta either boat! Looks like a 3 hour gap in the rain this AM, so I'm gone! Ain't to swift at surf fishingbut gotta get wet! 

Place: Navarre parking lot west of pier. 

If you wanna come out, look fer my green Z71 crew w/ the Krispy Kreme sticker in the back window! 1 hour ETA from posting!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Best of Luck to You Jason.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Tight lines and make it happen Capt!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck, looking at the radar you should have more than a 3 hour window!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Jason. If The showers will spread far enough apart tonight, I'm gonna try to find a FlatHead. IF...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No fish yet....eating the crap outta my frozen sand fleas! Think Half Hitch delivers!!! Ahhaha


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I would much rather be surf fishing or running the yak out there with you rather than be in front of this damn computer!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Not finding any live sand fleas? I had that problem a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott, didn't bring my rake.....forgot alot trying to rush outta the house! Got my 1st fish today!!! Yeah no goose egg! Sneaker head but it's a fish. Also caught a man o war and this little fella who was camo w/the Man o war!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a pretty lil fish, what is that anyway?
Anyone know?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Get em Jason!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Colorful fish. 

Think you can come out with us this year? No ugly shirt or hat.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason if you ever head to the beach on the weekend let me know, would love to join you out there, been a while! I'm cool with the hat and shirt too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That little fella is actually called a Man-O-War Fish. They are beautiful little fish.

Nice report.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At home, cleaned gear up, might as well stayed home and slept! I did get a sunburn though! Surf started dying down around noon. Actually not too bad looking of a day!


----------

